

Carl Sagan 4th Dimension Explanation - edu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KT4M7kiSw

======
joubert
Have you seen this: [http://www.boingboing.net/2009/08/18/visualizing-up-to-
te.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2009/08/18/visualizing-up-to-te.html)

------
wgj
_While we cannot imagine the world of four dimensions, we can certainly think
about it perfectly well._

Sagan said things in a way that was always very rewarding for the listener.

